# Messerschmitt Me 609



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Its finished!

This model was built from the 1/72 scale Huma Me 609 kit.

Model was built SFTB and painted with Model Master enamels, markings came from my spares box since the kits decals were rubbish.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice work as always Agentsmith. I really like seeing oddball planes built!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, quite the unusual bird. Very nicely done, including the photos.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very cool! Another well-done model. I really like this one.
Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Crazy, man! Been meaning to dig that one out of my piles and build it.
I wish there was a decent 1/48 kit.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

me likey!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!:thumbsup:

This is not one of Messerschmitt's better looking designs but I can't help but wonder how this aircraft might performed.










Agentsmith


----------

